# Dùng tinh dầu tràm trà trị viêm phụ khoa



## lavima (18/8/20)

Cũng giống lá trầu không, chè xanh được rất nhiều chị em sử dụng trị viêm phụ khoa tại nhà nhờ chứa chứa hợp chất Epigallocatechin-3-gallate (EGCG) – có tác dụng chống lại sự phát triển của nấm Candida. Chè xanh cũng chứa nhiều L-theanin, Tanin, Flavonol… nên có tính kháng khuẩn cao, giúp giảm bớt ngứa ngáy, khó chịu và giữ cho vùng kín luôn thoáng sạch.
_xem ngay: _*Truy Tìm Cách Chữa Viêm Phụ Khoa Tốt Nhất Hiện Nay*




_Nguyên liệu:_ khoảng 50gr là chè xanh tươi và 2 thìa cafe muối tinh, nước tinh khiết nguội và đun sôi.
_Cách thực hiện:_
– Rửa kỹ lá chè xanh với nước sạch, đảm bảo loại bỏ hoàn toàn bụi bẩn và tạp chất.
– Vò nát lá rồi cho vào nồi, hãm qua 1 lần với nước sôi rồi đổ ngay đi.
– Đổ nước lần 2 với lượng vừa phải và thêm 2 thìa muối tinh, đun sôi khoảng 7 -10 phút.
– Đổ hỗn hợp ra chậu và đem xông vùng kín.
– Nước xông nguội có thể lấy để rửa ngoài vùng kín theo thứ tự: từ âm đạo sang hai bên rồi tới hậu môn, từ trước ra sau, không ngâm cả vùng kín vào chậu và không thụt rửa sâu.
– Lấy khăn khô mềm lau sạch vùng kín nhẹ nhàng.
– Thực hiện đều đặn 3 lần mỗi tuần cho tới khi khỏi bệnh hoàn toàn.
Cách chữa viêm nhiễm phụ khoa tại nhà xông là chè xanh cũng cần lưu ý giống như khi sử dụng lá trầu không. Ngoài ra khâu lựa chọn và làm sạch nguyên liệu cần tỉ mỉ hơn vì trong lá chè xanh thường có nhiều tập chất và thuốc trừ sâu.
*Tinh dầu tràm trà giúp chữa viêm nhiễm phụ khoa tại nhà*
Tinh dầu tràm trà có chứa Terpinnen – 4-ol, Gamma-terpinene và Alpha-terpinene… là những chất có tác dụng ức chế và tiêu diệt vi nấm, cầu khuẩn rất mạnh. Vì vậy, rất nhiều chị em đã sử dụng tinh dầu tràm trà như một cách trị viêm nhiễm phụ khoa tại nhà để kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn, khôi phục lại cân bằng của hệ sinh thái vi khuẩn âm đạo.
_Nguyên liệu:_ tinh dầu tràm trà và khoảng 30ml mật ong nguyên chất (tương đương 2 thìa cafe), bông gòn sạch.
_Cách thực hiện:_
– Nhỏ 3 giọt tinh dầu tràm trà vào chén sạch, thêm 02 thìa cafe mật ong nguyên chất.
– Trộn đều và thấm ướt hỗn hợp trên với bông gòn
– Đặt vào âm đạo khoảng 30 phút ở lần đầu tiên. Những lần sau có thể đặt qua đêm.
– Rửa lại bằng nước sau đó dùng khăn mềm lau khô.
– Lặp lại đều đặn cho đến khi bệnh thuyên giảm.
Ngoài pha trộn với mật ong, tinh dầu tràm trà cũng có thể sử dụng đơn độc hoặc phối với các thành phần khác như dầu dừa, sữa chua, baking soda (bột nở)… Các chuyên gia thường khuyên dùng kết hợp tinh dầu tràm trà với mật ong hơn vì mật ong cũng có tác dụng ức chế và tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, vi nấm.
Tuy nhiên hoạt lực của tinh dầu tràm trà rất mạnh nên dễ gây kích ứng. Do đó, trong cách chữa viêm phụ khoa tại nhà dùng tình dầu tràm trà, tuyệt đối không dùng tinh dầu nguyên chất mà phải pha loãng trước khi dùng.
Xem thêm:
*>>> Top 7 Dung Dịch Vệ Sinh Phụ Nữ Dịu Nhẹ, Thích Hợp Nhất*
>>> *https://lavima.vn/cach-chua-khi-hu-mau-trang-duc-nhu-ba-dau/*
Lavima hiện có mặt tại hơn 30 bệnh viện lớn phía nam và nhiều nhà thuốc trên toàn quốc. Các bác sĩ chuyên khoa khuyên dùng và nhận được nhiều phản hồi tích cực từ chị em đã sử dụng sản phẩm.
Hoặc bạn cần được tư vấn kỹ hơn, hãy liên hệ đến số hotline *0963910188 *để được hỗ trợ kịp thời và chu đáo nhất. Cảm ơn chị em đã theo dõi bài viết. Mọi người có thể tham khảo thêm các thông tin khác về viêm phụ khoa ở các bài sau nhé


----------

